# reticulata morphs



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

the most offerd morph of reticulata is the iquitos morph. now i was wondering if the rio Itaya morph also was sold? here's a link for pictures.
www.DendroBase.de


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, they are around, i think via UE.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

UE only sells the iquitos morph if you ask me.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, the striped came in a few years ago, I believe through Mark. They were also here from older imports. Some recent breeding success, etc. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/51180-r-reticulata-babies-2.html


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Mark doesn't have all the frogs they breed listed on the site. Their are others he has bred in the past or may breed currently, so it is possible he has bred or is breeding other retics.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Mark told me all of his striped and spotted frogs come from the Iquitos region.

The Rio Itaya reticulata were collected near a tropical fish shipping station and were brought in with fish imports. These frogs happen to be more arboreal in the wild than the regular reticulata and their toe structure has adapted to this lifestyle. The fish shipping station is now gone and a town has sprung up around it which destroyed the habitat for the known population of the reticulata (so that's not to say that there aren't other pops. out there).


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

it are juvenile stripings that doesn't fade away during the adulthood! so it's possible to get striped or spotted animals out the iquitos morph.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

what's your point? It's been said that Understory did have striped retics before which answers your question as to whether they are available. Any other speculation on where they ware from would best be addressed with a quick email to Mark as anything else here is an assumption no matter how well placed.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

There is no need to be an ass.
There are striped, spotted and standard Iquitos Retics here. All are from slightly different regions and there are a few lines from Italya still around as I have seen them.
That said you can expect other retic morphs to be out in Peru as well. Some that noone here have seen,

Michael


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

is he a member here, that mark or do i need to contact him trough UE? 

i'm going to see that i can get my three first to get to breed first. and then maybe get some other lines. 
the iquitos can give a range of different colorations so maybe i can get spotted to. i have two animals now that have two dots on the lowerpart of their red/orange back. but it's possible that those are going to fade away.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

davy said:


> is he a member here, that mark or do i need to contact him trough UE?
> 
> i'm going to see that i can get my three first to get to breed first. and then maybe get some other lines.
> the iquitos can give a range of different colorations so maybe i can get spotted to. i have two animals now that have two dots on the lowerpart of their red/orange back. but it's possible that those are going to fade away.


I'm not sure I'm reading this right, but if you are suggesting crossing various retic morphs that is highly frowned upon here. I'm unclear on whether we are considering the different retics in the hobby different bloodlines or completely separate morphs. Crossing bloodlines is fine but if they are considered different morphs then crossing the frogs is bad bad bad. Please don't...I'd like some retics in the future, and I'd like to be able to know what I'm getting and not end up with a mut 

Oh and to answer your question, I believe Mark has an account, but he isn't very active and I'm not sure he checks his PM's often, the best way to contact him is probably to call, or email.


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

my three animals are for sure the iquitos morph. so no mixing up different species. and if i get a different morph they will get their own tank.

i'll try to contact him trough his UE.


----------

